# Sometimes I dream in Italian.



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko, je to název knihy a nejsem si jist, jak by se to správně překládalo. Třeba: Někdy mívám sny v italštině nebo Někdy se mi zdá v italštině, protože *snít *se v češtině nepoužívá (?), takže Někdy sním italsky asi nepůjde. Díky moc.


----------



## Jana337

Encolpius said:


> Zdravíčko, je to název knihy a nejsem si jist, jak by se to správně překládalo. Třeba: Někdy mívám sny v italštině nebo Někdy se mi zdá v italštině, protože *snít *se v češtině nepoužívá (?), takže Někdy sním italsky asi nepůjde. Díky moc.


Někdy mívám sny v italštině. 
Někdy se mi zdají sny v italštině. 
Někdy se mi zdá v italštině. -  (tady mi něco chybí)

"Snít" se používá spíše pro přání do budoucnosti.


----------



## Klara73

Ahojky,

já jen že někdy je lepší název knihy přeložit "trochu" jinak, aby to neznělo jak běžná otnamovací věta, ale to jen tak na okraj, neb mě nenapadlo nic kloudnýho, jak by se to mohlo jmenovat (např. Mé italské sny )


----------



## Encolpius

Klara73 said:


> Ahojky,
> 
> já jen že někdy je lepší název knihy přeložit "trochu" jinak, aby to neznělo jak běžná otnamovací věta, ale to jen tak na okraj, neb mě nenapadlo nic kloudnýho, jak by se to mohlo jmenovat (např. Mé italské sny )



Althought I had mentioned it was a title of the book, I do not need to translate any title and I really wanted to know the Czech sentence. It is just a coincidence, there is a book.


----------



## ilocas2

Podle mě je název "Někdy se mi zdají sny v italštině" naopak lepší, protože to zní zvláštně, tak by to mohlo upoutat víc lidí, než "Mé italské sny", což zní obyčejně a snadno se přehlédne.

Anebo je to naopak, že by název "Někdy se mi zdají sny v italštině" mohl lidi odpudit.

Zvlášní otázka vhodná pro odborníky na marketing.


----------



## Klara73

Mě to hned napadlo, že to zní obyčejně, ale jak jsem psala, nic pěknýho mě nenapadlo, tak jen pro příklad .....
Ale Encolpius to chtěl stejně doslovně.
Je to zvláštní, co, ale takhle dlouhej název .....


----------



## Encolpius

Klara73 said:


> Mě to hned napadlo, že to zní obyčejně, ale jak jsem psala, nic pěknýho mě nenapadlo, tak jen pro příklad .....
> Ale Encolpius to chtěl stejně doslovně.
> Je to zvláštní, co, ale takhle dlouhej název .....



Přesně tak, šlo mi o mluvnici, ale když už vám napadl ten překlad...


----------

